# Finca Tamana - Mancoco



## PAW (Jun 3, 2014)

So I just stopped by my local roaster today and got chatting about how some SO Ugandan I sampled recently from him matured at 10-12 days unlike his espresso blend that matures much faster (3-4 days). A fact I was new to and that he knew only too well.









(The Ugandan was really good by the way. Amazing coffee! But that's not why I'm posting.)

While we were on this subject he very kindly offered to let me sample something new he had.

Finca Tamana

He told me a bit about it being used for a competition and a really good Barista also using it from Bath but alas, I cannot remember the details. I'm still on my coffee buzz and licking my lips as I write this!

Anyway as you might have guessed by now, this coffee is amazing!

I don't really go for single origins, as espresso blend has always been my 'go to' coffee but WOW!

Chocolate, dark figs, brown sugar mixed with a berry flavour that I have not yet recognised properly but it was very clean and uplifting.

It really did blow my socks off, as the cup I had poured didn't look like it was going to be the type of shot I would write a forum post about, but WOW this was good.

I own a Porlex hand grinder mini and a ROK. So I imagine if this was to be used by someone with a better set up than mine (not very hard on here!) they would be truly rewarded.

I measured 18.5 grams into the Porlex.

Ground at just over 2 clicks (this was very fine)

Forgot to weight basket









Tamped quite hard with a Knock 48mm

Gave one pre infusion pump

Pulled a 30 second shot

Was blown away!

Licked the cup afterwards









The bag, the beans and the cup for anyone interested:



 



 



 

100% Arabica, Finca Tamana. Colombian. http://www.mancoco.co.uk

I don't know if this is on sale yet but if it is when you read this, I would recommend you get some and try for yourself if you haven't already.

Disclaimer: I do not work for mancoco. I absolutely love this coffee and thought I would share









Double Disclaimer: I know nothing about cupping and up until only a few months ago thought "burban wash" meant it was actually washed in burban. Thanks to Stuart at Mancoco clearing that up for me. So all views subjective


----------



## Pyro (Jun 28, 2014)

Making quite a few nice and long informative posts on here, loving your writeups keep at it!


----------



## PAW (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks Pyro! Very kind of you! I think I like writing and I really am obsessed with this damn drink! I can't stop talking about the stuff so here I am I guess


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

Finca Tamana was used my Max Collona-Dashwood last year at UKBC.

It has gained a lot of attention because of the work Tim Wendleboe and the Farm owner have done to improve all aspects of coffee growing, picking and processing. TW just released a book about Finca tamana.

I'm glad that mancoco is roasting them. I have never actually have had coffee from him, so I might go and try this one!

Mancoco is also getting together with Passion Fruit Coffee, Coffee Circle and Ancoats coffee to produce the a blend for CupNorth!


----------

